# Danio 'kyathit'



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey all,
I've tried before but will try one more time. 
I have a school of Danio 'kyathit' available (~10),
that I would like to find a good tank for (40g and
bigger). These guys are very active and have
acclimated well to my tank. I don't believe mine are
full grown yet and are about 1.5" long. They look like
danios except are distinguishable with orange-red
lines on their dorsal, anal, and caudal fins. The
upper half of their bodies are lined while the lower
half is spotted. I would like to keep these fish in a
group.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to the
meeting this weekend, but it sounds awesome! Medical
school is keeping me busy. Let me know if you're
interested in the fish though. 

Thanks!

David


----------

